# I went from NW3.5 to almost NW 1 in 1 year.



## SOS-Sonic (Jul 21, 2021)

I changed my stack many times, but for the most part my routine is:

finasteride 1.25mg/day
RU58841 50mg/day
minoxidil + tretinoin 1.5 mL/day
microneedling 1.5mm one week/0.75 the next week
I am still getting regrowth; my barber commented on all the baby hairs sprouting out around my hairline today. I am going to see my doctor to prescribe me dutasteride to get me to a NW 0. It can possibly be done with this stack, but I want to experiment with dutasteride for 2 reasons:

will work faster for sure
can potentially help with my unbridled sebum production and acne 
If it doesn't work significantly better than finasteride I will just stop it since it costs a lot more and it is less researched for the long term treatment of AGA.


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Jul 21, 2021)

Congrats on regaining your SMV. That’s an accomplishment bar none. You should genuinely be proud of your hard work


----------



## Idontknowlol (Jul 21, 2021)

How's your dick? 

Tell the truth


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Jul 21, 2021)

Idontknowlol said:


> How's your dick?
> 
> Tell the truth


Sore af, stacy keeps riding it while stoking my luscious hair even after I nut.


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jul 21, 2021)

Lucky man!! Do u have before and after pics now?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jul 21, 2021)

SOS-Sonic said:


> I changed my stack many times, but for the most part my routine is:
> 
> finasteride 1.25mg/day
> RU58841 50mg/day
> ...


tretinoin on scalp???

oral RU58841 50mg/day; equally effective as topically?
Side effects potentially?


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Jul 21, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> tretinoin on scalp???
> 
> 
> eduardkoopman said:
> ...


Yes, here is the theory of why it works and it turns "non-responders" in to responders.








Tretinoin enhances minoxidil response in androgenetic alopecia patients by upregulating follicular sulfotransferase enzymes - PubMed


Minoxidil sulfate is the active metabolite required to exert the vasodilatory and hair growing effects of minoxidil. For hair growth, sulfotransferase enzymes expressed in outer root sheath of the hair follicle sulfonate minoxidil. The large intra-subject variability in follicular...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





And RU58841 is never taken orally, since it inhibits the binding of all androgens, not just DHT. I dissolve 50mg into 1.5-2ml of ethanol/PG in a 7:3 ratio then apply it topically.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jul 21, 2021)

Pics?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 21, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Pics?


He sent me and he’s legit but he’s still in puberty tbh


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jul 21, 2021)

SOS-Sonic said:


> Yes, here is the theory of why it works and it turns "non-responders" in to responders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how oily, greasy your hair got??
Adding minox + trentinoin cream + ru58841 to hair. How you managed to not look like this aftrer applying??


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jul 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> He sent me and he’s legit but he’s still in puberty tbh


balding at puberty. I didn't even know that was possible


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jul 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> He sent me and he’s legit but he’s still in puberty tbh


Taking fin in puberty= over


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Jul 21, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> how oily, greasy your hair got??
> Adding minox + trentinoin cream + ru58841 to hair. How you managed to not look like this aftrer applying??


HAHAHAHA CAGED... I dissolve foam minoxidil into liquid first (this can be done by emptying a bottle of foam into a beaker then blowing with a hair dryer, it takes a few seconds), then squeeze in a teaspoon sized of tretinoin into it. Then pour it back into the bottle. It is hardly greasy at all.

Then the RU58841 is applied separately. The E/PG solution is dries up fast, it doesn't feel stick at all. My hair looks completely normal after both solutions if I concoct it properly, takes practice.


LondonVillie said:


> He sent me and he’s legit but he’s still in puberty tbh


I got more progress since those pics were a few month old. Also, I'm not in puberty; I'm 21 and my dick hasn't grown since 19, I just look young lol.
@Baldingman1998 @eduardkoopman


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Jul 21, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Taking fin in puberty= over


Not taking fin when your dick is done growing = over


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 21, 2021)

SOS-Sonic said:


> Yes, here is the theory of why it works and it turns "non-responders" in to responders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think it would have same effect on eyebrows (Tretinoin)?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 21, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Do you think it would have same effect on eyebrows (Tretinoin)?


Yes


----------



## Howl (Jul 21, 2021)

SOS-Sonic said:


> I changed my stack many times, but for the most part my routine is:
> 
> finasteride 1.25mg/day
> RU58841 50mg/day
> ...


Mirin hard. How was initial hairloss from minox?


----------



## Chadakin (Jul 21, 2021)

Pic of hairline or tales.


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Jul 22, 2021)

Howl said:


> Mirin hard. How was initial hairloss from minox?


Not too bad at all, and it only lasts a few weeks.


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Jul 22, 2021)

Chadakin said:


> Pic of hairline or tales.


----------



## Sal (Jul 22, 2021)

Dude just go to turkey and quit coping


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Jul 22, 2021)

What if you go to another country for a week or two during the holidays. 
Will you be taking all of this shit with you?


----------



## .👽. (Jul 22, 2021)

good job. but what happens when you stop with all these? can you maintain this with fin only after you reached nw0?


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Jul 22, 2021)

why not just get a transplant so you don't have to apply 15 different products a day especially when it's stuff with unreliable supply like RU


----------



## grimy (Jul 22, 2021)

Would you mind sharing pics? I've seen you mention your protocol a few times on here, really curious on what an actually recovery looks like. Most "progress" on reddit is just people who took 2 photos in different lighting.


----------



## Preston (Jul 22, 2021)

Any side effects u experienced?


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Jul 22, 2021)

Do u apply minox first and then ru ?

Do u buy the pre mixed solutions of ru ?


----------



## invisiblecel (Jul 22, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Yes


If you were to use it on eyebrows how would you do it? First apply retin A, let it dry out and then use minox?


----------



## TITUS (Jul 22, 2021)

SOS-Sonic said:


> Yes, here is the theory of why it works and it turns "non-responders" in to responders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How often do you dissolve RU?


----------



## BrickTop (Jul 22, 2021)

You won’t post Pics tho..


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Jul 22, 2021)

CompleteFailure said:


> What if you go to another country for a week or two during the holidays.
> Will you be taking all of this shit with you?


I will only use fin or dut and min when I travel.


Hopelessmofoker said:


> good job. but what happens when you stop with all these? can you maintain this with fin only after you reached nw0?


Maintaining hair definitely takes less androgen inhibition than re growing it, so it is likely that fin + min maybe be enough to hold on to it. Thats an experiment for another time.


ifyouwannabemylover said:


> why not just get a transplant so you don't have to apply 15 different products a day especially when it's stuff with unreliable supply like RU


When you have bad balding genes, you should do everything you can to save your donor follicles as a last resort. Also, most hair transplants looks nowhere near as dense as your natural hairline. Example:




Still looks like shit lol.


grimy said:


> Would you mind sharing pics? I've seen you mention your protocol a few times on here, really curious on what an actually recovery looks like. Most "progress" on reddit is just people who took 2 photos in different lighting.





BrickTop said:


> You won’t post Pics tho..


Pm


PrestonYnot said:


> Any side effects u experienced


Hair regrowth and increased self esteem


RIPPED IRL said:


> Do u apply minox first and then ru ?
> 
> Do u buy the pre mixed solutions of ru ?


It doesn't really matter when you apply the 2 solutions. I bought the powder and dissolved it in ethanol/PG


invisiblecel said:


> If you were to use it on eyebrows how would you do it? First apply retin A, let it dry out and then use minox?


Yeah that works as well, but don't use too much retin-A, it may stin.


TITUS said:


> How often do you dissolve RU?


Once every 10 days.


----------



## Loko88 (Jul 22, 2021)

Can you show me pics in private?
Also based and Low inhib to use all this.
I'm 18 and I'm too afraid to start Fin because of neurosteroids...


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Jul 22, 2021)

Loko88 said:


> Can you show me pics in private?
> Also based and Low inhib to use all this.
> I'm 18 and I'm too afraid to start Fin because of neurosteroids...


Yeah


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jul 22, 2021)

SOS-Sonic said:


> I will only use fin or dut and min when I travel.
> 
> Maintaining hair definitely takes less androgen inhibition than re growing it, so it is likely that fin + min maybe be enough to hold on to it. Thats an experiment for another time.
> 
> ...


Question. How often do you see balding young asian guys? I see it common in other races. But most asians I see. Don't notcibly bald until older age.


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Jul 22, 2021)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Question. How often do you see balding young asian guys? I see it common in other races. But most asians I see. Don't notcibly bald until older age.


Super rare tbh, maybe 1 in 1000 under 25 lol.


----------



## lasthope (Jul 22, 2021)

SOS-Sonic said:


> Yeah


can you pm me too? since when where you nw3.5?


----------



## PYT (Jul 22, 2021)

SOS-Sonic said:


> Super rare tbh, maybe 1 in 1000 under 25 lol.


Probably even less, pics of hairline wpuld be helpful tho


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Jul 22, 2021)

lasthope said:


> can you pm me too? since when where you nw3.5?


19, check pm.


PYT said:


> Probably even less, pics of hairline wpuld be helpful tho


I will pm


----------



## lasthope (Jul 22, 2021)

SOS-Sonic said:


> 19, check pm.
> 
> I will pm


and when did you start medication?


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Jul 22, 2021)

lasthope said:


> and when did you start medication?


20, now 21.


----------



## Preston (Jul 22, 2021)

Do u recommend ru? I've read somewhere that dut is much safer, Ru still goes systemic and has other sides. A few reported they got terminal heart failure from RU. Is that true? Lol


----------



## LooksmaxxHopeful (Jul 22, 2021)

.


----------



## lasthope (Jul 22, 2021)

LooksmaxxHopeful said:


> Do I hairline mog you? @SOS-Sonic
> 
> I'm 18, what NW am I?


fuck off


----------



## LooksmaxxHopeful (Jul 22, 2021)

lasthope said:


> fuck off


Yes sir, I apologize


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Jul 22, 2021)

@SOS-Sonic​
how it doesnt matter when u apply it ? for example if u apply minox first you dont absorb well the ru, same if you dont wash your hair before apply something


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Jul 22, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Do u recommend ru? I've read somewhere that dut is much safer, Ru still goes systemic and has other sides. A few reported they got terminal heart failure from RU. Is that true? Lol


Yes, I recommend people with aggressive hair loss to combine it with fin or dut, to address the residual androgens. And applying it topically won't really go systemic unless you micro needle right before it, its just a bunch of fear mongering baldcels doing everything they can to stop you from saving your hair. 


RIPPED IRL said:


> @SOS-Sonic​
> how it doesnt matter when u apply it ? for example if u apply minox first you dont absorb well the ru, same if you dont wash your hair before apply something


I tried applying the solutions are separate times, and at the same time, the results were the same so it probably won't make or break your progress.


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Jul 23, 2021)

How is your lifestyle ? how much do u exercise and how healthyh do u eat ? Also vitamins,etc ? Do you clean or detox your scalp ?

Because im taking the same stuff for 1 year and im not getting regrowth XDD


----------



## grimy (Jul 23, 2021)

Forgot to ask via PM, but can you explain the thought behind stacking Tret with minox?


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Jul 23, 2021)

grimy said:


> Forgot to ask via PM, but can you explain the thought behind stacking Tret with minox?


These studies will reveal everything you need to know.








Efficacy of 5% minoxidil versus combined 5% minoxidil and 0.01% tretinoin for male pattern hair loss: a randomized, double-blind, comparative clinical trial - PubMed


The efficacy and safety of combined 5% minoxidil and 0.01% tretinoin once-daily therapy appear to be equivalent to those of conventional 5% minoxidil twice-daily therapy for the treatment of AGA.




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov












Tretinoin enhances minoxidil response in androgenetic alopecia patients by upregulating follicular sulfotransferase enzymes - PubMed


Minoxidil sulfate is the active metabolite required to exert the vasodilatory and hair growing effects of minoxidil. For hair growth, sulfotransferase enzymes expressed in outer root sheath of the hair follicle sulfonate minoxidil. The large intra-subject variability in follicular...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov






RIPPED IRL said:


> How is your lifestyle ? how much do u exercise and how healthyh do u eat ? Also vitamins,etc ? Do you clean or detox your scalp ?
> 
> Because im taking the same stuff for 1 year and im not getting regrowth XDD


Are you taking RU58841, tretinoin and microneedling as well? Make sure you wash your hair with shampoo before applying topicals for max absorption. If it still doesn't work, I'm about to give you some very controversial advice: some people with non-absorbent skin microneedle with 0.2-0.25mm before applying topicals, and it no doubt increases the results. But be careful with this.

My health has been shit for most of this year due to quarantine, I take a multivitamin, D3 +K2, and no I don't do anything to my scalp other than using a very gentle shampoo. TBH it is androgens, not health that causes male patterned baldness. Balding due to health reasons will look very different.


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Jul 23, 2021)

SOS-Sonic said:


> These studies will reveal everything you need to know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I combine 1gr of ru with 20ml of stemoxydine and 0.025% tret (this last me for 20 days) but i didnt try to add tret to the minox.

What % of tret do u use ?

I do it similar to this guy but i use 50mg per dose, he uses 20mg and i do mix it for 20 days and storage it at the fridge

Do you mix the solution everyday ?



I wash my hair everyday with shampoo and every other day with nizoral.
Hmm im trying atm soft dermaroll before minox but im not sure to do it before RU..

thanks for the help broski


----------



## xefo (Jul 23, 2021)

mirin this transformation + londonville’s suicide attempt should have been successful the useless clown can’t even rope properly


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Jul 23, 2021)

RIPPED IRL said:


> I combine 1gr of ru with 20ml of stemoxydine and 0.025% tret (this last me for 20 days) but i didnt try to add tret to the minox.
> 
> What % of tret do u use ?
> 
> ...



Anytime. I use 0.05, and I mix the tret with minoxidil instead of RU. Also, I mix mine in ethanol/PG every 10 days. Keep in mind some people take up to 8 month to see significant results.


----------



## BrickTop (Jul 23, 2021)

SOS-Sonic said:


> Anytime. I use 0.05, and I mix the tret with minoxidil instead of RU. Also, I mix mine in ethanol/PG every 10 days. Keep in mind some people take up to 8 month to see significant results.


Do you use the Gel version of Tret?


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Jul 23, 2021)

xefo said:


> mirin this transformation + londonville’s suicide attempt should have been successful the useless clown can’t even rope properly


Thank g!

I love Londonville, no rope can handle the weight of his formidable hapa cock.


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Jul 23, 2021)

BrickTop said:


> Do you use the Gel version of Tret?


Cream, but gel works just as well probably.


----------



## Howl (Jul 25, 2021)

SOS-Sonic said:


> Not too bad at all, and it only lasts a few weeks.


Will run minox now


----------



## oldcelloser (Aug 15, 2021)

SOS-Sonic said:


> I changed my stack many times, but for the most part my routine is:
> 
> finasteride 1.25mg/day
> RU58841 50mg/day
> ...


Amazin'
OP seems GOAT tier for hair advice
will DM in the future ; keep posting and hope you get to NW0


----------



## oldcelloser (Sep 8, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Yes


you put a combined solution of minox and tretinoin cream onto your eyebrows every night? mine are patchy as hell


SOS-Sonic said:


> I dissolve foam minoxidil into liquid first (this can be done by emptying a bottle of foam into a beaker then blowing with a hair dryer, it takes a few seconds), then squeeze in a teaspoon sized of tretinoin into it. Then pour it back into the bottle. It is hardly greasy at all.


what if i have the solution type? just put a teaspoon of tret 0,25% (is this the one you use?) in it?
also can you PM me your transformation too?


----------



## Bobelbrah (Oct 7, 2021)

GOAT thread tbh! Any update on your progress? Reached complete norwood 1, or even 0? Did you switch to dut, or are you still on fin?


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Oct 7, 2021)

Bobelbrah said:


> GOAT thread tbh! Any update on your progress? Reached complete norwood 1, or even 0? Did you switch to dut, or are you still on fin?


Still on dut, I just finished the mini shed after switching to dut. I will need a few more month before I can see the actual regrowth.


----------



## Bobelbrah (Oct 8, 2021)

SOS-Sonic said:


> Still on dut, I just finished the mini shed after switching to dut. I will need a few more month before I can see the actual regrowth.


Exciting to hear. Looking forward to you reaching Norwood -1!


----------



## Eezz (Oct 8, 2021)

How do you apply this shit on your scalp do you keep a buzzcut ?


----------



## justadude (Oct 8, 2021)

congrats
u probably got ur good results because you're young


----------



## poloralf (Oct 8, 2021)

how much does RU cost per month ?


----------



## ScramFranklin (Oct 8, 2021)

I'm on day 3 of RU
Switched from topical min to 5mg Oral min 3 months ago
Switched from oral fin to oral dut 5 months ago
2% ketoconazole twice a week

Need to start needling again.


----------



## randomvanish (Oct 8, 2021)

would be blad if you pm b/a pics


----------



## TimeToChange (Oct 8, 2021)

Did you get any side effect ? Like dark circles or loss of collagen from Minoxidil or shit like that ?


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Oct 8, 2021)

Eezz said:


> How do you apply this shit on your scalp do you keep a buzzcut ?


Nah, just use the foam version and a PG/E solution for RU.


poloralf said:


> how much does RU cost per month ?


Like 150$ Per year Usually.


ScramFranklin said:


> I'm on day 3 of RU
> Switched from topical min to 5mg Oral min 3 months ago
> Switched from oral fin to oral dut 5 months ago
> 2% ketoconazole twice a week
> ...


Yeah, needling works so well with min for regrowth.


randomvanish said:


> would be blad if you pm b/a pics


Sure, shoot me a message


TimeToChange said:


> Did you get any side effect ? Like dark circles or loss of collagen from Minoxidil or shit like that ?


Nope, I think those sides a a myth.


----------



## Bobelbrah (Nov 23, 2021)

Hey man, hope you are doing well.

Could you outline your daily routine with all the solutions? Also, assuming you're applying minox and RU to the temples and forehead, how does this affect your skincare routine? Do you apply moisturiser and whatever else you use to those areas right after? Or do you let it dry for a certain period? Or do you skip doing skincare to these areas altogether?

Also, has you started reaching norwood 0?


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Nov 23, 2021)

Bobelbrah said:


> Hey man, hope you are doing well.
> 
> Could you outline your daily routine with all the solutions? Also, assuming you're applying minox and RU to the temples and forehead, how does this affect your skincare routine? Do you apply moisturiser and whatever else you use to those areas right after? Or do you let it dry for a certain period? Or do you skip doing skincare to these areas altogether?
> 
> Also, has you started reaching norwood 0?


Thanks bro, hope you are well too.

Before bed, you can apply the min followed by the RU, the foam dries up extremely fast. I don't use any moisturizer because my scalp rarely gets dry, but when it does I just apply a bit of jojoba oil in the morning.

No not yet, still around NW 1. I was slacking quite a bit with the RU lately because my life was extreme hectic over the past few weeks. But I will let you know if I get close to NW 0.


----------



## grimy (Nov 23, 2021)

Hey bro, hope all is well. I know you have a fear of being doxxed but seriously consider putting the before and after photos in this thread. They're one of the best results I've seen. I think more users need to see what's achievable with a proper regiment.


----------



## Bobelbrah (Nov 24, 2021)

SOS-Sonic said:


> Thanks bro, hope you are well too.
> 
> Before bed, you can apply the min followed by the RU, the foam dries up extremely fast. I don't use any moisturizer because my scalp rarely gets dry, but when it does I just apply a bit of jojoba oil in the morning.


What if I use liquid minox? I know foam is better, but I am so low on money atm...
Regarding the skincare, I had the temples in mind. Before this hair routine, I have always applied skincare products on the areas were my hair has receded(I.e the temples) After applying the ru and minox to those areas, can I then go on with the skincare products on those areas?


SOS-Sonic said:


> No not yet, still around NW 1. I was slacking quite a bit with the RU lately because my life was extreme hectic over the past few weeks. But I will let you know if I get close to NW 0.


I am rooting for you bro!


----------



## Bobelbrah (Nov 24, 2021)

SOS-Sonic said:


> Thanks bro, hope you are well too.
> 
> Before bed, you can apply the min followed by the RU, the foam dries up extremely fast. I don't use any moisturizer because my scalp rarely gets dry, but when it does I just apply a bit of jojoba oil in the morning.


So just to be clear, I have only receded in my temples and a bit on my forehead. So I intend on using ru and minox here. Not sure how to do skincare on those parts in conjunction with the hairroutine. I know that it may seem like a waste of time I apply skincare products on an area where you intend to grow hair anyways, but am I worried that I might not get regrowth in these areas while my skin will age, if you see what I am saying.


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Nov 24, 2021)

Bobelbrah said:


> What if I use liquid minox? I know foam is better, but I am so low on money atm...
> Regarding the skincare, I had the temples in mind. Before this hair routine, I have always applied skincare products on the areas were my hair has receded(I.e the temples) After applying the ru and minox to those areas, can I then go on with the skincare products on those areas?
> 
> I am rooting for you bro!


Same thing as foam, in fact liquid may be better for people with dry skin. I don't think skin care products interfere with the min or RU as long as you wait for it to dry after applying them.


Bobelbrah said:


> So just to be clear, I have only receded in my temples and a bit on my forehead. So I intend on using ru and minox here. Not sure how to do skincare on those parts in conjunction with the hairroutine. I know that it may seem like a waste of time I apply skincare products on an area where you intend to grow hair anyways, but am I worried that I might not get regrowth in these areas while my skin will age, if you see what I am saying.


Well would you rather be bald or have slightly dry skin and apply moisturizer once in a while? And where is the proof that min will age your skin? There is absolutely 0 proof at all, don't listen to the miserable bald fucks that comes up with all these theories to scare you into being bald as well. 

Also, if you want regrowth I think fin is more reliable, RU is not very strong as a standalone ngl.


----------



## Bobelbrah (Nov 25, 2021)

SOS-Sonic said:


> Same thing as foam, in fact liquid may be better for people with dry skin. I don't think skin care products interfere with the min or RU as long as you wait for it to dry after applying them.


Okay, that is good to know.


SOS-Sonic said:


> Well would you rather be bald or have slightly dry skin and apply moisturizer once in a while? And where is the proof that min will age your skin? There is absolutely 0 proof at all, don't listen to the miserable bald fucks that comes up with all these theories to scare you into being bald as well.


Well, of course having hair is better! But is not that I think min ages skin. It is that I was unsure wether I could apply skincare products afterwards, which in the long run could result in aged skin. For the last month I have done skincare right after minox((letting it dry for a minute or so) From now on, I will let the min and ru dry for a longer period and see if that has better effect, then apply skincare products to those areas later and see if my skin seems fine.


SOS-Sonic said:


> Also, if you want regrowth I think fin is more reliable, RU is not very strong as a standalone ngl.


Yeah I am aware of this. It’s just that I am trying to stubblemax with min atm, and fin can interfere with that process. Since I am only Norwood 2-ish, and my hair loss seems stable as for now, I thought it would be worth giving it a try. Will start fin if I start losing more ground however. In the meanwhile, going to try to get my hands on tretonin as well as buy myself a microneedling device. Will update here if it works, if anyone else might find it of interest.

As always, thanks for all the advice bro!


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 25, 2021)

Pics??


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Nov 25, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Pics??


I will PM later


----------



## Real (Nov 26, 2021)

Great thread

And wondered why you don't take liquid minox instead of the foam... if you then turn the foam to liquid again with hairdryer?


----------



## Bobelbrah (Nov 26, 2021)

Another question came to mind: Exactly how does microneedling fit into your routine? Do you do it in the morning or evening? Do you still apply min and RU the same day? Etc, etc. Also, how come you vary the depth? Is it crucial, or is it more of a personal issue, depending on what your skin is able to handle?


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Nov 27, 2021)

Real said:


> Great thread
> 
> And wondered why you don't take liquid minox instead of the foam... if you then turn the foam to liquid again with hairdryer?


foam dries 10x faster.


Bobelbrah said:


> Another question came to mind: Exactly how does microneedling fit into your routine? Do you do it in the morning or evening? Do you still apply min and RU the same day? Etc, etc. Also, how come you vary the depth? Is it crucial, or is it more of a personal issue, depending on what your skin is able to handle?


On the days I microneedle, I apply the topicals at like 7pm and wash it off before I microneedling at 11pm. In 4 hours 90% of the the min is absorbed.


----------



## Bobelbrah (Nov 28, 2021)

SOS-Sonic said:


> On the days I microneedle, I apply the topicals at like 7pm and wash it off before I microneedling at 11pm. In 4 hours 90% of the the min is absorbed.


Thanks man!


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Nov 28, 2021)

what do u do for a living so u can afford all that


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Nov 28, 2021)

Genki said:


> what do u do for a living so u can afford all that


360 capsules of dutasteride cost like 30 bucks. 1 years supply of min cost $150 from ebay. The RU58841 and PG + ethanol costs 250$ at most. So all things considered, this nuclear stack costs less than $500 per year.


----------



## Deleted member 9666 (Nov 28, 2021)

Got pics? You can cover your face


----------



## Preoximerianas (Nov 28, 2021)

Could you DM pics? People in the thread calling it an incredible transformation and I kinda wanna see results before thinking about doing this.


----------



## Bobelbrah (Dec 2, 2021)

Preoximerianas said:


> Could you DM pics? People in the thread calling it an incredible transformation and I kinda wanna see results before thinking about doing this.


He’s legit, I’ve seen the pics. It was incredible motivating to see, so I urgue you to start acting as soon as possible. You never know when it is too late.


----------



## Going2KillMyself (Dec 2, 2021)

I want to do this but I want to also do it one by one. If I do all of those at once I wont know which one is working well.... Then I'm afraid I'll get stuck having to do all of it forever. I have a dut prescription though switching from FIN 

Is the RU legit? Might have to go on that for temples in the hairline tbh. Can you link where you buy this?


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Dec 2, 2021)

Going2KillMyself said:


> I want to do this but I want to also do it one by one. If I do all of those at once I wont know which one is working well.... Then I'm afraid I'll get stuck having to do all of it forever. I have a dut prescription though switching from FIN
> 
> Is the RU legit? Might have to go on that for temples in the hairline tbh. Can you link where you buy this?


I recommend buying it from anagenic. It's legit but won't work as a standalone unless your hairloss is minor.


----------



## Going2KillMyself (Dec 2, 2021)

SOS-Sonic said:


> I recommend buying it from anagenic. It's legit but won't work as a standalone unless your hairloss is minor.


I'm also hopping on DUT soon to save temples, I think the fin isnt working as well but im also not eating as much lately so it may be because of that too.

Anyway, what is your source of PG and Ethanol? Can you link a reputable source with fair price? I am in canada.

I take minox for beard but I am not ready to do it for temples until i try dut first.


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Dec 2, 2021)

Going2KillMyself said:


> I'm also hopping on DUT soon to save temples, I think the fin isnt working as well but im also not eating as much lately so it may be because of that too.
> 
> Anyway, what is your source of PG and Ethanol? Can you link a reputable source with fair price? I am in canada.
> 
> I take minox for beard but I am not ready to do it for temples until i try dut first.


For ethanol I just by Everclear from the liquor store, you can order it online too. For PG it was somewhere in ebay ir Amazon, you will find sources for sure if you search it.


----------



## Going2KillMyself (Dec 2, 2021)

SOS-Sonic said:


> For ethanol I just by Everclear from the liquor store, you can order it online too. For PG it was somewhere in ebay ir Amazon, you will find sources for sure if you search it.


Thanks. And the scale for the weighing? I remember back when I wanted to get this the scales really annoyed me. Got any decent ones that you use with a decent price? I ask because you’ve been doing it a while so u know ur shit


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Dec 2, 2021)

Going2KillMyself said:


> Thanks. And the scale for the weighing? I remember back when I wanted to get this the scales really annoyed me. Got any decent ones that you use with a decent price? I ask because you’ve been doing it a while so u know ur shit


Lol all those scales are the same, but here is the one I use https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...&terminal_id=eebdbcea652044199edca1cd874e83e6


----------



## PYT (Feb 12, 2022)

SOS-Sonic said:


> 360 capsules of dutasteride cost like 30 bucks. 1 years supply of min cost $150 from ebay. The RU58841 and PG + ethanol costs 250$ at most. So all things considered, this nuclear stack costs less than $500 per year.


How does Ru only cost you 250? I calculated that premix costing atleast 504$ a year


----------



## Cortisol Ghoul (Feb 12, 2022)

Pics? Does your dick still work btw?


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Feb 12, 2022)

PYT said:


> How does Ru only cost you 250? I calculated that premix costing atleast 504$ a year


I got it when they sold them on Alibaba. If you buy the powder from anaganic, PG from ebay/amazon, and 95% ethanol from your local liquor store, you can get 1 years supply for less than 300 if you use 50mg/day.


----------



## igbekele007 (Oct 22, 2022)

SOS-Sonic said:


> I got it when they sold them on Alibaba. If you buy the powder from anaganic, PG from ebay/amazon, and 95% ethanol from your local liquor store, you can get 1 years supply for less than 300 if you use 50mg/day.


Can I DM you?


----------



## igbekele007 (Nov 5, 2022)

SOS-Sonic said:


> I changed my stack many times, but for the most part my routine is:
> 
> finasteride 1.25mg/day
> RU58841 50mg/day
> ...



When do you apply RU? I have a topical minoxidil (6%)+finasteride spray that I’ll apply after shower for maximum, topical minoxidil (5%) only that U apply at night with tret.

Don’t know when to apply RU though. I get the premixed ethanol+pg solution. Should I apply after shower or at night? Should it come before the min+fin (or min+tret for night)?

Also, when you apply min+tret, do you first apply min and then apply the tret gel?


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 5, 2022)

OP is dead because of complications. RIP


----------



## Akuma (Nov 5, 2022)

pics?


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Nov 16, 2022)

igbekele007 said:


> When do you apply RU? I have a topical minoxidil (6%)+finasteride spray that I’ll apply after shower for maximum, topical minoxidil (5%) only that U apply at night with tret.
> 
> Don’t know when to apply RU though. I get the premixed ethanol+pg solution. Should I apply after shower or at night? Should it come before the min+fin (or min+tret for night)?
> 
> Also, when you apply min+tret, do you first apply min and then apply the tret gel?


You are thinking too much, do what I PM'd you for a few month and then ask these questions. I'll still be around, just PM me again.


randomvanish said:


> OP is dead because of complications. RIP


The only complications that can kill a man are complications from being unattractive.


----------



## max_frisch (Nov 16, 2022)

insane thread, mirin


----------

